# I bought some poundland wax! WooHoo!!



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

I was in poundland buying my usual 2x 5 packs of capri sun and as i usually do, i walk by the diy and car cleaning section. And i spotted this wax! I can't explain how quickly i picked it up, just for my curious excitment :lol:

My first impressions of the product is just sheer laughter, however i will try and put it to good use in wheel arches or whatever.





































Foe those of you have girlfriends, have a rake about her moisturiser section on the dressing table and find some body shop butter stuff! Dunk a finger in it and that's exactly how this stuff feels! It doesn't smell like coconut though..more like playdough!

I've yet to have a go with it, but i'll update this thread when i do. I sense this stuff will have about the same durability qualities as suncream.

Brian.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

its very creamy like....and smells like brick acid :lol:

never tried it though

let us know how it goes


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

It might surprise us all and will last 12 months from 2 coats:lol:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Empty the contents into the missus's moisturiser tub and see if SHE notices the difference :thumb:


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

Try it lol i noticed my old man turtle wax was a really runny paste, works ok tho lol


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Does look very creamy. Will be interested to hear the results when you use it.


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

Probably made by one of the well known giants and work OK.

Some times there are too many products on here which just become fashionable. You only need to see how folk's favourite winter wax changes each year.

Keep an open mind :thumb:


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

i think this is similar to what was being sold in netto a while back for 99p (you have overspent by 0.01p :lol)
i think Mr Viper bought some not sure if he has tried it


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

i have to admit i came across this 3 months ago for free....................still not had a go with it lol. its consistancy and smell reminded me of polyfilla


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

mistryn said:


> i think this is similar to what was being sold in netto a while back for 99p (you have overspent by 0.01p :lol)
> i think Mr Viper bought some not sure if he has tried it


Yes I did :thumb: I'll have to admit I've not been brave enough to experiment with it on the paintwork yet, but I have been using it on the alloys of my daily and a couple of mate's cars that I look after, and it's not actually too bad. Not fantastic durability, but then I didn't expect it to have. But it does bead water quite well and seems adept at providing a barrier to prevent brake dust sticking. Of course more or less any 'polish' or 'wax' is going to do this to one degree or another, but for a quid? Also been using it on the doorshuts.

Consistancy is very much like BH Autobalm for those who've tried that - kind of like a white 'jelly'.


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Kriminal said:


> Empty the contents into the missus's moisturiser tub and see if SHE notices the difference :thumb:


LAWL! I don't have a girl, so i will stick it in my mum's stuff and see if i hear a loud yelp at any point. She will be wondering why she beads when in the shower and not getting any cleaner :lol:

I'm going to test it on a dented panel which is being replaced as to not mess up the lovely Vic's concours red elsewhere :thumb:

Interesting point about using it as a wheel wax though Viper, as it's soft it can get to every nook and cranie, but would you replace it for good ol' poorboys wheel sealant?! Doubting so. Hence why if its pash, i'll use it on places you don't really see! That's still excluding the engine bay though!


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

Better than nothing i expect but then again you can't expect much for a quid.To be honest i have looked and thought 'nah,nasty' but it could just be ok?


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

I bought some of this for my alloys but not used it on them yet, did sling some on the back bumper after a wee polishing session, beaded resonably well TBH.

Not sure on durability as I did a full wash/wax the weekend after.


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

The results are in!

Here is the test car!










Pretty damn hard to get an even spread of the "wax" which really just feels like a thick polish, however if applied thin enough it does haze clear(ish).










It's very easy to apply being so soft, like-wise it's very easy to buff off. Almost effortless which is pretty much a testament to it's lack of durability!!

The front door has had one coat of Victoria's concours red wax and you can see the difference! The finish of the vic's of course is much much crisper and refines the paint finish. However! The texture of the paint from the cheapo stuff is brilliant :lol: Seems to be an effective cleaner as it felt like the paint had just been clayed, it was that smooth. Much softer to the touch than the vic's red.










Driver Pro beading...or lack of!!










Vic's concours red:










And the finished product, what a difference a lathering of tyre shine on the tyres makes, i used meg's spray ie not the gel.




























To sum up! I will use it! But probably as a sealant/dirt repellent on the arches once i sufex hd them and other bits! 

Brian.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Thanks for doing the test, mate, but I've got to address a couple of points:- The picture where we're comparing the looks and reflections - the front door with the Vics on has many more high contrast objects in it and therefore will enhance the reflected image more. The rear door with the car and grass area in has a largely 'flat' tone and no real high contrast areas of light, and so will naturally look more 'dull' than the front door. If you'd taken it from a different angle to give a more even spread of reflected images, then the difference between the 2 panels, I suspect, would have been far less noticable?

The other thing is you say that its ease of removal somehow indicates its durability - how so? I've been trialling a few sealants lately (Britemax #5 and the Glare sealant), and both of these wiped off with _far_ less effort than many carnauba waxes for example, yet I think the durability claims for both, and especially the Glare would surpass those of a 'nuba wax.

Anyway, nice little review there, mate and thanks for doing it :thumb: Can't expect miracles for a quid though can we, as has been said before.

Oh, it does have Kaolin clay in it I think, so would explain the 'cleaner' feeling of the paint post application.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Sell it to the neighbour's for a fiver !....much prefer the Vic's look :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I was going to say that too.Easy product removal dose not mean poor durability unless it has P21S on the tub:lol:


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

Brian. said:


> she beads when in the shower


Brian, your mum does WHAT?

Tommy


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

It has UV protection built in, so who's going to try it as a suntan lotion?


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Viper, good points about the objects on the doors. However I still think it there will be a noticeable difference, I'll try and take a photo from the other direction tomorrow looking towards the back of the car.

As for the removal thing: I was a bit vague! I meant that a lot of what i applied came off and didn't really seem to stick, hence why the water lies on the panel as it does because there is absolutely zilch amount of wax on there it seems...? It was just an observation.

As for the Koalin clay i can't comment/confirm dude as there is no ingredients list.



t33job said:


> Brian, your mum does WHAT?
> 
> Tommy


Go home Tommy. Leave the spam for 'info :lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Ah okay, mate - I think whilst the one I have is exactly the same stuff as yours, it might have different packaging and it lists down what's in it on mine (I think). I'll have a look tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Zymol Europe (Sep 29, 2009)

Interesting write up, these things are always worth a try! I've often passed this in poundland and wondered. Lovely condition 309 too, looks like a lot of love has gone into that.


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Zymol Europe said:


> Interesting write up, these things are always worth a try! I've often passed this in poundland and wondered. Lovely condition 309 too, looks like a lot of love has gone into that.


Thanks matey, its done 38k miles too and has been garaged it's whole life by its first owner up until october last year. I bought it on impulse around a month ago, but i think I somehow have managed to make it shinier and still lots of things to do! It came with an original 309 bomber jacket, neckerchief and a spare rocker cover & gasket, ignition coil etc. And of course, shed loads of receipts and history. The last owner continued changing the oil every 2k miles just like the first owner, i'll probably change it once a year which will be around the 2k mark as well.

The leather and condition of the steering wheel was a big plus point! It was also fully undersealed around 4/5 years ago.



















Anyway...

It's always worth a try and much to my expectations it's fairly useless. Although i'd maybe consider using it before fine polishing as it seems quite abrasive to remove dirt from the surface of the paint. As Viper said, it's got some form of clay additive!

Welcome to the forum too by the by! :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

needhampr said:


> Probably made by one of the well known giants and work OK.
> 
> Some times there are too many products on here which just become fashionable. You only need to see how folk's favourite winter wax changes each year.
> 
> Keep an open mind :thumb:


Not me 476s is my winter protection product for life!!


----------

